# Codesys VISU bzw. Programm Test probleme



## mkRE (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo leute könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Und zwar habe ich mir ein kleines Programm in Codesys geschrieben dieses wollte ich mittels der Visualisierung Testen.Verwende Globale Variablen wenn ich Beispielweile eingeloggt bei testen und einen Button betätige schalten alle anderen Eingänge auch. Ich verwende 4 Eingänge einen davon betätige ich bzw Simuliere ich und die anderen drei haben auch den Wert True.

Was kann das sein.

Bin einsteiger würd mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## McNugget (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo mkRE.

Bitte schreibe etwas verständlicher, sonst wirst Du hier sehr wenig Hilfen bekommen.

Ich selbst habe hier ja auch sehr viele Vertipper, aber ich achte zumindest darauf, dass die Sätze noch einen Sinn ergeben.

Vielleicht solltest Du das geschriebene noch mit ein paar Screenshots bzw. mit Auszügen aus Deinem Programmcode "würzen".


Auch eine Information über die verwendeten Sprachen unter Codesys wäre sinnvoll.

Zudem können Eingänge nicht Schalten, dann wären es Ausgänge.


----------



## mkRE (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich schreibe das Programm als FUP.Das Problem ist das ich dieses Programm anhand einer erstellten Visualisierung Simulieren wollte.Es ist ein Rechteck vorghanden welches in der Element Konfiguration eine Variable aktiviert ( Diese Variable EIN ist Global mit einem Eingang "EIN AT %IB0.0:BOOL;" vorbelegt).

Ich Übersetze danach alles ohne fehler.

Jetzt habe ich noch weitere Eingänge die in diesem Programm andere Funktionen schalten sollen diese werden in der Simulation mit der Betätigung des Rechtecks auch auf True geschaltet.

Ich sehe dort keinen Deklarations Fehler.

Vielelicht ist das jetzt etwas verständlicher ausgedrückt evtl. kenn jemand dieses Problem.

Danke an alle


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2009)

%IB0.0 oder %IX0.0

Haben vielleicht alle die gleiche Adresse... am einfachsten wäre wenn du nen Screenshot machen könntest oder das Programm anhänegen könntest.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## mkRE (15 Dezember 2009)

Die Globalen Variablen sind wie folgt deklariert.
Die Deklarations Variante habe ich aus einem Beispiel Programm bzw. Einsteiger beispiel verwendet da ich noch keine Steuerung zur Hand hatte die mit Codesys laufen würde weiß ich echt nicht warum die Eingänge und Ausgänge so bezeichnet werden.

Ganz unten habe ich eine Variable ohne Adresse eingefügt mit dieser Schaltet die Simulation Problos einen Eingang und nicht alle auf einmal.

VAR_GLOBAL
    EIN AT %IB0.0:BOOL;
   AUS AT %IB0.1:BOOL;
    NOT_A AT %IB0.2:BOOL;
    EIN2 AT %IB0.3:BOOL;
    EIN3 AT %IB0.4:BOOL;

    OUT AT %QX0.0:BOOL;
    OUT2 AT %QX0.1:BOOL;
    OUT3 AT %QX0.2:BOOL;
    y: BOOL;
END_VAR

In den Bildern sieht man die Wichtigsten Programminhalte.Falls sonst was auffalen sollte würd ich mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## McNugget (15 Dezember 2009)

Bei bitweisen Zugriff muss es als %I*X*... deklariert sein.

Probiere mal, ob das umdeklarieren Dir weiter hilft.

Ausserdem ist das AND vor Deinem RS Baustein nicht notwendig, da die Reset Bedingung Vorrang hat. Wenn also Aus oder Not-Aus fehlen, könntest Du eh nicht starten. Damit könnte man es etwas schlanker machen.


----------



## mkRE (15 Dezember 2009)

Shit danke warum kam ich nicht auf die Idee b=byte x ist natürlich ein Bit mano.ich dachte die Simulation hat ein defekt 

Danke nochmals.

P.S. Werden die Adressen bei Codesys immer so dargestellt?? mit AT% ....?


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2009)

Das habe ich oben doch schon geschrieben gehabt.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## McNugget (15 Dezember 2009)

Korrekt, das hatte Matze schon gleich geschrieben. Der Dank gebührt ihm.


Suche mal in der  Codesys-Hilfe nach den Suchbegriffen 

"AT"

und 

"Adresse".

Da steht alles wesentliche zur direkten Adressierung.

Schön, dass ich auch mal mithelfen kann und nicht nur die Fragen stelle.


----------



## mkRE (15 Dezember 2009)

Jau danke für eure Tipps!!Ich denke ich werd etwas mehr Fragen haben vielelicht lesen wir uns noch 

Das ist schon peinlich hab Matzes Tipp quasi nicht direkt wahr genommen peinlich aber danke


----------

